
Ask HN: How do you monitor server logs - codegeek
How do you do it ? For example, if you have apache running on Ubuntu, you can go into command line and do a grep or even tail -f &#x2F;var&#x2F;log&#x2F;apache2&#x2F;access.log<p>What simple tools&#x2F;services are out there to monitor stuff like this ? Realtime is an added-bonus.
======
darkst4r
[https://www.splunk.com/en_us/solutions/solution-areas/log-
ma...](https://www.splunk.com/en_us/solutions/solution-areas/log-
management.html)

------
paktek123
There are many ways, icinga and check_mk have logwatch module to alert on
messages matching a regex.

Log aggregation can be done with file beat (logstash) with kibana as frontend.
Then there is sentry (python) for logs.

------
stympy
Check out [https://papertrailapp.com/](https://papertrailapp.com/)

~~~
darkst4r
this looks legit, what is your experience like with it so far?

